# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Aισθητηρες παρκαρισματος

## Τεσλα

καλησπερα.
Σκεφτομουν να βαλω αισθητηρες παρκαρισματος σε yaris 1300cc 2000 χρονολογια.
Επειδη δεν θα ηθελα να τριπησω τον προφυλακτιρα ειχα δει κατι σαν αυτο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej0SF4P4mFo
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...netik&_sacat=0
εχει κανεις αποψη;
κανουν δουλεια ή με την βροχη θα αρχισουν να κοπανανε;

----------


## xsterg

ουτε εγω ηθελα να τρυπησω τον προφυλακτηρα. τελικα και στα δυο μου αυτοκινητα τους τρυπησα και εβαλα αισθητηρες. και στα δυο εκανα ακριβωα το τρυπημα κια την τοποθετηση οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και ακολουθωντας την εργοστασιακη ροη των καλωδιων. το αποτελεσμα ειναι αψογο. τους χαιρομαι και στα δυο αυτοκινητα 8 χρονια τωρα.

----------


## kostasv

Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου βάλε με τρύπημα είναι πιο αξιόπιστοι.Αν πάλι δεν μπορείς βάλε πλαίσιο πινακίδας που έχει μόνο δυο αισθητήρες αλλά μεγαλύτερο κοστος.

----------


## Τεσλα

Πιανουν τα χερια μου αλλα θα προτιμούσα να μην τον τρυπήσω τον προφυλακτήρα (ξερω ιδιοτροπία)
Αυτο με την πινακιδα δεν το ηξερα.
Θα το ψαξω λιγο να το δω γιατι πρωτη φορα το ακουσα

----------


## xsterg

υτο με την πινακιδα ειναι λιγο βλακεια. ασε που ευκολα στραβωνουν και απορρυθμιζονται. τρυπα τον προφυλακτηρα αφοβα. δεν θα το μετανιωσεις.

----------


## NEOMELOS

> καλησπερα.
> Σκεφτομουν να βαλω αισθητηρες παρκαρισματος σε yaris 1300cc 2000 χρονολογια.


Έχει μείνει μετά από 15 χρόνια προφυλακτήρας;;;;;;;;;;;; :Rolleyes: 





> κανουν δουλεια ή με την βροχη θα αρχισουν να κοπανανε;


Χωρίς πλάκα και για μένα είναι είναι η καλύτερη-ανώδυνη λύση χωρίς τρυπήματα πιθανά λάθη και αλλαγές χρώματος. Εάν έβαζα, τέτοια θα έβαζα. Σε φόρουμ αυτοκινητιστικά τα θεωρούν αξιόπιστα.
 Να κοπανάνε...Τι να κοπανάνε; Απλά θέλει καλό καθάρισμα το πλαστικό πριν κολλήσουμε την ταινία (ίσως με ασετόν).
 Εξάλλου το κόστος είναι αμελητέο και η επέμβαση εύκολα αναστρέψιμη.

----------


## Τεσλα

Εχει μεινει προφυλακτηρας και αγρατζούνιστος μαλιστα!
Μου αρεσει παρα πολυ σαν λυση αυτη με την ταινια και δεν θελω να κανω τρυπες στον προφυλακτηρα (τα βλεπω
σε αλλα αμαξια τα κουμπια των αισθητηρων και δεν μου αρεσει).
Αν μπορεις στειλε μου την διευθηνση με το forum των αυτοκινητων που το συζητουσαν μήπως προτείνουν καποια 
συγκεκριμένη μαρκα που να ειναι κάπως καλυτερη

----------


## NEOMELOS

Λίγο δύσκολο να ξαναβρώ το φόρουμ, αλλά ήταν αλλοδαπό και ήταν για AUDI.
Πάντως αυτό που θυμάμαι ήταν ότι επειδή και αυτοί βρίσκονταν σε φάση ψαξίματος και πειραματισμών προτίμησαν κινέζικα συστήματα των 10-15 ευρο .

----------


## Τεσλα

Υπαρχουν διαφορες γνωμες που ακουω.
Σε αλλους εχουν δουλεψει και δουλευουν εδω και 5 χρονια χωρις κανενα προβλημα και σε αλλους
πεφτει η αποδοση τους με την βροχη.
Σε αλλους δεν ανιχνευει πλαστικους καδους και δεντρα και σε αλλους δουλευουν μια χαρα.
Το κοστος τους (10€) δεν ειναι μεγαλο για να το ρισκαρω να τους παρω μιας και αν δεν δουλεψουν
απλα απομονωνω την ταινια απο το ρευμα και ολα οκ.
Μια μαρκα που δεν τους εβγαλε σχεδον καθολου προβλημα και ψαχνω μοιπως βρω καμία πληροφορια ειναι
η magnetti marelli.
Ψαχνω να βρω και αυτους που ειναι στο πλαίσιο της πινακιδας στο ebay αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο εκτος και αν
ειναι αυτοι που ψαχνω που ειναι λιγο τσιμπημένοι σε τιμη

----------

